# Laptop advice needed - 50K



## CloudS (Sep 4, 2011)

My budget is 50K, can be extended to 55K MAX.

Screen size - 15"+
Would be using it to play FPS games like COD, Crysis etc.

Brands I prefer - Dell, HP. Can go for others brands too if the deal is good.

What are my best deals I can get?

Thanks


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 4, 2011)

HP dv6 6140tx @ 48k is what i'll recommend for gaming

Also look at the new xps series from dell starting at 50k

But 6140tx would be my choice though.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 4, 2011)

pranav0091 said:


> HP dv6 6140tx @ 48k is what i'll recommend for gaming



+1

or the HP DV6 6121TX @ 52k, if you can't find the 6140tx (available only at chroma)


----------



## CloudS (Sep 4, 2011)

I looked at the XPS series, but I don't know what combination of Processor, RAM and GPU would be the best?


----------



## saddy (Sep 6, 2011)

XPS series graphic chip is a bit weak as compared to the one used in HP dv6 models.
if ur r bent on playing latest game with some eye candy then i recommend  i7 or i5 CPU with 4 to 6 GB RAM and for the GPU part look for GTX 555M series or HD 6770m series GPU in laptops all coming in ur budget i.e 55k .
AS all members will tell u here go for HP-dv6 6121tx laptop IMO.so survery markets and research well before buying a laptop becoz at the end it damm well pays off.


----------



## CloudS (Sep 7, 2011)

does HP gives the option to upgrade the display to HD or is there any model with full HD screen and good GPU?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 8, 2011)

CloudS said:


> does HP gives the option to upgrade the display to HD or is there any model with full HD screen and good GPU?



Not possible to upgrade in India.
HP has one model with full HD display but comes with a inferior graphics card.
Model number is most probably dv6-6120tx around 50-51K


----------



## CloudS (Sep 8, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> +1
> 
> or the HP DV6 6121TX @ 52k, if you can't find the 6140tx (available only at chroma)



The website shows 54k, not much diff. but still...
Also, what would be the best place to buy HP, online?


----------



## CloudS (Sep 8, 2011)

The only diff. between 6140 and 6121 is the memory of the GPU and the HDD, or am I missing something? Is the extra 1GB of GPU memory of any use?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 8, 2011)

CloudS said:


> The only diff. between 6140 and 6121 is the memory of the GPU and the HDD, or am I missing something? Is the extra 1GB of GPU memory of any use?



No, it is of no use. The only advantage is the hard disk. 6121 has 640GB hard disk where as 6140 has 500GB.


----------



## CloudS (Sep 8, 2011)

OK. Doesn't it have any touch buttons or some extra buttons for volume etc?
Is there any kind of Student Discount or any offer which I can avail? Website doesn't state any.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 8, 2011)

CloudS said:


> The website shows 54k, not much diff. but still...
> Also, what would be the best place to buy HP, online?


Offline or Flipkart.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 9, 2011)

CloudS said:


> OK. Doesn't it have any touch buttons or some extra buttons for volume etc?
> Is there any kind of Student Discount or any offer which I can avail? Website doesn't state any.



No extra touch button and any extra panel is present.
It was present in older DV6 models.
Get someone who is working in HP. You will get some 10-15% discount.


----------



## swapyworld (Sep 9, 2011)

What you think of this one guys?
it has FHD (i think so ) and the graphics card is not that lame !!
can run the games in medium to high settings.....what you think about this one??

Sony VAIO C Series VPCCB15FG


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 9, 2011)

Go for HP dv6 series hands-down!


----------



## CloudS (Sep 9, 2011)

There is some news about HP turning away from PCs and moving towards the large enterprise and govt. sectors. How would it affect the consumers like us and should this mean considering Dell XPS now?


----------



## swapyworld (Sep 9, 2011)

can anyone tell me about the model i posted??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 9, 2011)

CloudS said:


> There is some news about HP turning away from PCs and moving towards the large enterprise and govt. sectors. How would it affect the consumers like us and should this mean considering Dell XPS now?


No it won't effect you. Warranty and support wil continue.



swapyworld said:


> What you think of this one guys?
> it has FHD (i think so ) and the graphics card is not that lame !!
> can run the games in medium to high settings.....what you think about this one??
> 
> Sony VAIO C Series VPCCB15FG


Good for NON gaming.


----------



## swapyworld (Sep 10, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Good for NON gaming.



dude did u check notebookreviews?  here is the link
AMD-Radeon-HD-6630M

except metro and nfs shift its handling almost all the games in high and medium settings well and it has FHD !! similar config with dell will go beyond 60K and dont think anyone offering FHD with this much better gfx card !!


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 12, 2011)

swapyworld said:


> dude did u check notebookreviews?  here is the link
> AMD-Radeon-HD-6630M
> 
> except metro and nfs shift its handling almost all the games in high and medium settings well and it has FHD !! similar config with dell will go beyond 60K and dont think anyone offering FHD with this much better gfx card !!



6630 is inferior to 540m which means its just okayish for gaming. but not really something i'd recommend.
And that FHD is going to create an issue. FHD has nearly twice the number of pixels as a HD ready screen and coupled with a weaker graphics card, its going to impact your gaming in a significant way (i prefer to run games at native resolutions, as thats when they look best)

IMO if you're into gaming, then dont buy a lap with FHD unless the GPU can kick some serious ass


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 12, 2011)

swapyworld said:


> dude did u check notebookreviews?  here is the link
> AMD-Radeon-HD-6630M
> 
> except metro and nfs shift its handling almost all the games in high and medium settings well and it has FHD !! similar config with dell will go beyond 60K and dont think anyone offering FHD with this much better gfx card !!


See what Pranav said. 

Also high and medium gaming isn't equal to ultra gaming. You can even play on a Onboard tbh on low (I do).

AND they


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 12, 2011)

swapyworld said:


> dude did u check notebookreviews?  here is the link
> AMD-Radeon-HD-6630M
> 
> except metro and nfs shift its handling almost all the games in high and medium settings well and it has FHD !! similar config with dell will go beyond 60K and dont think anyone offering FHD with this much better gfx card !!



i agree with them , the gpu is a mid class2 whereas high end class 2 cards are available at cheaper prices...


----------



## swapyworld (Sep 14, 2011)

pranav0091 said:


> 6630 is inferior to 540m which means its just okayish for gaming. but not really something i'd recommend.
> And that FHD is going to create an issue. FHD has nearly twice the number of pixels as a HD ready screen and coupled with a weaker graphics card, its going to impact your gaming in a significant way (i prefer to run games at native resolutions, as thats when they look best)
> 
> IMO if you're into gaming, then dont buy a lap with FHD unless the GPU can kick some serious ass





Ishu Gupta said:


> See what Pranav said.
> 
> Also high and medium gaming isn't equal to ultra gaming. You can even play on a Onboard tbh on low (I do).
> 
> AND they





smartyrohan12 said:


> i agree with them , the gpu is a mid class2 whereas high end class 2 cards are available at cheaper prices...



Fine guys.....actually it was comparable to HP 6120tx which is offering worse gfx card than the sony's....!! 
thanks anyway


----------



## CloudS (Sep 21, 2011)

Dude, don't hijack the thread.


I talked to a dealer, and he gave me a quote of 55k for 6121. Any place to get it cheaper for with some accessories?
Will there be any offers on laptops on Diwali?


----------



## CloudS (Sep 28, 2011)

How is this compared to the HP 6121?
Lenovo
Y570 59-301914
Core™ i5-2410
Genuine WIN7 HOME PREMIUM 64BITS
4G ( 1*4GB) DDR3 1333 MHz
750G 9.5mm 5400rpm
N12P-GT1 GDDR5 1Gb Graphics / 15.6 HD LED Glare 

I don't know what GPU is this.....


----------



## adnan87 (Sep 28, 2011)

^
I think the GPU is GT550M with DDR5 memory.
That lenovo has massive cooling system. Check the review.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 28, 2011)

Better than 6121tx if you can live without i7. GT-550 is very good


----------



## CloudS (Sep 28, 2011)

In what ways does the i7 differ from i5, any difference in gaming or in other applications performance?
How much better is the GPU in Lenovo than the 6770m in HP?


----------



## kaz (Oct 4, 2011)

CloudS said:


> In what ways does the i7 differ from i5, any difference in gaming or in other applications performance?
> How much better is the GPU in Lenovo than the 6770m in HP?



i guess it has nvidia gt 555m in some model
which is little better than amd 6770m

bt i just wanted to tell u wot lenovo is offering these days bcoz i was at a store for my frnd last evening
1. a mts cdma fone worth 1500-1800rs
2. a mts datacard
3. 2yrs extended warranty(worth 7500rs)+1year which is given free=3yrs warranty..bt only if u can get the bill dated 30th sep. this offer expires there after
4. it also has a inbuit chip which will give the location when it is stolen n connected to internet through sms..u need to talk to the service centre after its stolen n give the serial number
5. they r giving a genuine certificate which will  contain the serial number of all the parts..in case it gets replaced by service guys then u can ask them..



if u can compromise with the looks then lenovo is a good option..


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 4, 2011)

hey man lenovo doesn't have 555m, it has 550m(GDDR5 one)
check notebookcheck.net for more info


----------



## adnan87 (Oct 4, 2011)

^
There are two version of gt555m

One is with 144 core and clock range from 590-675 and DDR3 memory

Other is 96 cores and clock speed 753 and DDR5 memory

Both are GT555m. Check this link GeForce GT 555M

Lenovo has the second one, don't know about the indian model though.


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 4, 2011)

^^
the laptop's GPU is said as N12P-GT1 GDDR5 2Gb Graphics on lenovo site.
the codename of 550M is N12P-GT
while codename of 555M is N12E-GE-B
Both of them have two versions GDDR3 and GDDR5
so it should have 550M not 555M 
Although the US one has 555M


----------



## CloudS (Oct 5, 2011)

And the Lenovo GPU is inferior to the HP ones, isn't it?


----------



## adnan87 (Oct 5, 2011)

^
It can't be said unless it is confirmed whether it is gt550m or gt555m. Its code name is N12P-GT1 not N12P-GT.
In all the reviews and other websites its said that lenovo y570 has gt555m.
Gt555m is similar or sometimes better than 6770m.


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 5, 2011)

^
Not in all reviews it's said that it has 555M but in _some_ reviews like this it said that it has 550M
Lenovo IdeaPad Y570 Review - Notebook Reviews by MobileTechReview

Someone will have to go and check the model itself for confirmation


----------



## adnan87 (Oct 5, 2011)

^
Yeah your right.


----------



## kaz (Oct 5, 2011)

Niilesh said:


> hey man lenovo doesn't have 555m, it has 550m(GDDR5 one)
> check notebookcheck.net for more info



which is almost same as that of the discontinued dv6's 6770m.... 

or overclocked 540m of the xps


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 5, 2011)

kaz said:


> which is almost same as that of the discontinued dv6's 6770m....
> 
> or overclocked 540m of the xps



540m will give 5-10 fps less than 6770m. But I think lenovo has a factory overclocked 550m


----------



## kaz (Oct 5, 2011)

true.....


----------

